
Jack Ma: the biggest mistake was founded Alibaba - justplay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am8b1GiIgd0
======
nibs
This is a really interesting comment to make. Perhaps more people in his
position feel this way. I assume that in North America at least, saying you
regret being wildly rich and successful would be met with negativity. So even
if you hated it, you would be expected to own the role. A lot of famous
musicians sing about how they miss being anonymous, perhaps we all have it
backward. I always kind of surmised that media was a bad place to look for
role models, because a happy person would probably never seek out media. Maybe
there are amazing small business owning role models out there who we never
hear about, but who have incredible marriages, families, meaningful work and
enduring satisfaction with life. Who knows.

